# You can trust me...



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Young gator, about 4' long on Lake Tarpon, FL.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

That little fella is a good candidate for the 'Our Animal Friends'


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Should I re-post there?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

a little too late now it is here.


----------



## kilonox (Dec 3, 2010)

You guys have a strange sense of adventure....


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

That is what make life interesting - somewhere I have a photo of me holding a tiger snake in Western Australia (One of the top 10 most poisonous.) :grin:


----------



## kilonox (Dec 3, 2010)

hm.... I'll stay here behind my computer screen 

The most adventurous thing I have done was join the school wrestling team


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

kilonox said:


> You guys have a strange sense of adventure....


Eh, yeah! :laugh:


DonaldG said:


> That is what make life interesting - somewhere I have a photo of me holding a tiger snake in Western Australia (One of the top 10 most poisonous.) :grin:


 Yikes! Now that is brave



kilonox said:


> hm.... I'll stay here behind my computer screen
> 
> The most adventurous thing I have done was join the school wrestling team


I was using my 70-300 full zoom 50% crop:wink:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

It certainly appears friendly, by the way it's smiling, but..... :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

:smile:


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: You can trust me...images added*

A couple more...








Where am I?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Sheeesh! They're certainly masters of hiding in plain sight :grin:


----------

